# Gisele Bundchen - walks during the Colcci show at Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2014/2015 at Parque Candido Portinari in Sao Paulo 02.04.2014 x 21 Upd



## Q (3 Apr. 2014)

​


----------



## MetalFan (3 Apr. 2014)

*AW: Gisele Bundchen - walks during the Colcci show at Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2014/2015 at Parque Candido Portinari in Sao Paulo, Brazil 02.04.2014 x 4*

Sehr schön!  :thx: sehr!


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Apr. 2014)

*Gisele Bundchen - walks during the Colcci show at Sao Paulo Fashion Week Summer 2014/2015 at Parque Candido Portinari in Sao Paulo, Brazil 02.04.2014 x 4*

17x



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Leonardo2010 (3 Apr. 2014)

Danke für die fantastische Gisele Bundchen !!


----------



## MrLeiwand (3 Apr. 2014)

wirklich eine tolle frau thx


----------



## canil (3 Apr. 2014)

:thx: dir für Gisele :thumbup:


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

thanks for the great pics


----------



## toblohm (19 Aug. 2014)

Wunderschön


----------



## pimpf2 (6 Sep. 2014)

So hübsch!


----------



## PaulsGT (18 Sep. 2014)

Thanks for Gisele!!!


----------

